# Was bedeutet:"Ab Lager verfügbar?"



## Deleted 77507 (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Biker,
Habe gestern ein Exceed "Ab Lager verfügbar" bestellt. Etwas irritiert hat mich heute die Auftragsbestätigung mit dem geplanten Versanddatum 30.5.16 - 3.6.16.

Ich dachte, dass Bike wird innerhalb 5 Werktagen versendet (steht zumindest auf der HP).

Kurzerhand angerufen, die Dame erklärte mir dann, dass alle Teile da wären und dass das Bike demnächst zusammengebaut und probegefahren wird und das dauert eben so lange.... ! Kann man verstehen, muss man aber nicht.

@all wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit "Ab Lager verfügbar"?

@Canyon_Support, ich habe nach dem Telefonat kurzerhand bei einem Wettbewerber ein "sofort verfügbares" Bike bestellt. 
Ich behalte jenes, welches zuerst bei mir ankommt.
Also gebt Gas  (ich Wette jedoch, dass ihr....)


----------



## Bjoern3003 (18. Mai 2016)

Ab Lager verfügbar heißt momentan ca. 1-2 Wochen. So wurde es mir kürzlichst von einem MA mitgeteilt. Alle Teile für dein Rad sind auf Lager, die Montage ist aber auch ein wenig Rückständig aktuell. Die Dame am Telefon hat dir also keinen Stuss erzählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (18. Mai 2016)

das angemietete lager im fernen osten


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo @Loosi

'ab Lager verfügbar' bedeutet, dass das Rad bereits produziert wurde und in unserem Lager iim BikeGuard steht. Wenn ein Kunde nun dieses Bike kauft, holen wir das Rad aus dem Lager, bauen es zur Kontrolle nochmal auf, verpacken es wieder wenn alles i.O. ist und übergeben es dem Versand. Das geschieht zur Qualitätssicherung. Das kann das Versanddatum natürlich ein wenig nach hinten drücken.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Deleted 77507 (18. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten...

@Canyon_Support  Georg, wenn Ihr Bedarf an Unternehmensberatung / Qualitätsmanagement habt, könnt ihr mich gerne beauftragen.
Kannst Du gerne an Hr. Arnold weitergeben. Mein Tagessatz könnt Ihr per PN anfragen. 

Ansonsten läuft der Wettbewerb, ich werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted 77507 (18. Mai 2016)

Kurzes Update: Beim Wettbewerber wird das Bike aktuell verpackt, ich gehe davon aus, daß es heute auch versendet wird.

@Canyon_Support, da müsst ihr jetzt Gas geben, wenn Ihr ein Bike loswerden wollt.


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2016)

Mach mal ein Bild wenn das alternative Bike da ist. Bei Canyon beschleunigt niemand die Prozesse indem er im Forum etwas schreibt. Es gibt genug Abnehmer von Bikes...


----------



## Deleted 77507 (18. Mai 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild wenn das alternative Bike da ist. Bei Canyon beschleunigt niemand die Prozesse indem er im Forum etwas schreibt. Es gibt genug Abnehmer von Bikes...


Mache gerne ein Bild, wenn das Bike da ist. Um Prozessbeschleunigung geht es mit gar nicht. Nur um fairen Wettbewerb mit fast gleichen Randbedigungen. WIe es beim Biken üblich ist


----------



## Deleted 77507 (18. Mai 2016)

Was soll ich sagen, kaum den Beitrag abgeschickt, vibriert es in der Hose. 
-> Canyon hat den Wettbewerb angenommen und ist nun leicht im Vorteil. Hier habe ich soeben eine Tracking Nummer erhalten.

UiUiUi, da reißt mir meine Frau den Kopf ab.... 

@Canyon_Support, jetzt wird mir gleich schwindelig.


----------



## bastea82 (18. Mai 2016)

Ich hätte ja noch mehr Fahrräder bestellt


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> ... dass das Bike demnächst zusammengebaut und probegefahren wird ....)


Na sieh mal einer an.
Da kannst Du ja sicher daß Dir das Fahrrad nicht so







ausgeliefert wird  

Um Mißverständnissen vorzubeugen:
Am Trigger war der schnellste (weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob 9 oder 10) Gang geschaltet ud die Kette lag auf dem kleinen Ritzel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nivekx (18. Mai 2016)

Also meine Erfahrung zu "Ab Lager verfügbar" ist folgende:

10.05.2016 Spät abends ( Also letzte Woche ) habe ich ein Spectral bestellt. 
11.05.2016 habe ich morgens eine Auftragsbestätigung mit geplantem Lieferdatum -> 23.05 - 27.05 gekriegt. 
Überarschenderweise kam am selben Tag wie die Auftrtagsbestätigung um 14:30 auch die Versandbestätigung. 
und am 13.05 hatte ich das Bike dann auch schon trotz dem "geplanten Lieferdatum"


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Mai 2016)

Hat bei mir bei 2 bikes "sofort verfügbar" 2 Wochen gedauert ab Bestellung bis Auslieferung....fand ich jetzt nicht unbedingt schnell, hat mich aber auch nicht sonderlich gestört.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon_Support (20. Mai 2016)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Na sieh mal einer an.
> Da kannst Du ja sicher daß Dir das Fahrrad nicht so
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo @Heiko_Herbsleb 

ist das Rad aktuell vor Kurzem bei dir angekommen? Hast du dich schon bei unserem Kundenservice diesbzgl. gemeldet?

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## Deleted 77507 (20. Mai 2016)

Kurzes Update, das wettbewerber Bike ist heute morgen angekommen...Trotz des vermeintlichen Vorteils wg. der schnellen Übermittlung der Tracking-Nummer hat Canyon das Bike scheinbar heute erst verschickt. Es soll morgen ankommen, dann werde ich beide unter die Lupe nehmen. Fazit für dieses Thema:

Ab Lager verfügbar bedeutet: Das Bike ist wohl bei Canyon verfügbar, an der Hotline kann keiner sagen warum die geplante Lieferung so spät ist und es kann auch viel schneller gehen. 
Damit beende ich das Thema hiermit und werde die gewünschten Fotos in einem neuen Thema bereitstellen.

@Canyon_Support ich weiß nicht ob mein Thread etwas beeinflusst hat, trotzdem Danke...


----------



## rmaurer (21. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Biker,
> Habe gestern ein Exceed "Ab Lager verfügbar" bestellt. Etwas irritiert hat mich heute die Auftragsbestätigung mit dem geplanten Versanddatum 30.5.16 - 3.6.16.
> 
> Ich dachte, dass Bike wird innerhalb 5 Werktagen versendet (steht zumindest auf der HP).
> ...


Der Sinn des Rückgaberechtes besteht darin dass Kunden nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen müssen sondern notfalls das Rad, sollte es trotz intensiver Recherche + Beratung wirklich nicht passen, unbürokratisch zurücksenden können.

Die Rücksendequote ist ähnlich einer Versicherung im Rad eingepreist, d.h. JEDER zahlt dafür. 

Dass was du aber daraus machst, nämlich 2 Versender gegeneinander auszuspielen, ist schon ziemlich frech weil sich eigentlich keine der beiden Firmen wirklich etwas zu Schulden kommen hat lassen du es aber trotzdem in Kauf nimmst dass eines der beiden Räder sicher zurückgesendet werden muss wodurch zumindest einer Firma ein Schaden entsteht.

Natürlich bist du dir in der Anonymität des Forum wahrscheinlich keiner Schuld bewusst und 100% im Recht aber wer Kaufentscheidungen danach trifft welches Produkt als erstes bei ihm ankommt dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


Loosi schrieb:


> Ab Lager verfügbar bedeutet: Das Bike ist wohl bei Canyon verfügbar, an der Hotline kann keiner sagen warum die geplante Lieferung so spät ist und es kann auch viel schneller gehen.


Interessantes Resumee dass du da ziehst nachdem dir die Canyon Hotline sowie ein Mitarbeiter hier in diesem thread eigentlich eine ausführliche Antwort darauf gegebenen haben.

Beim oben erwähnten Fall in dem es viel schneller ging kann es sich z.b um ein kurzfristig von einem anderen Kunden storniertes Rad gehandelt haben welches dann direkt für einen neuen Bestellvorgang übernommen werden konnte.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, das wettbewerber Bike ist heute morgen angekommen...Trotz des vermeintlichen Vorteils wg. der schnellen Übermittlung der Tracking-Nummer hat Canyon das Bike scheinbar heute erst verschickt. Es soll morgen ankommen, dann werde ich beide unter die Lupe nehmen. Fazit für dieses Thema:
> 
> Ab Lager verfügbar bedeutet: Das Bike ist wohl bei Canyon verfügbar, an der Hotline kann keiner sagen warum die geplante Lieferung so spät ist und es kann auch viel schneller gehen.
> Damit beende ich das Thema hiermit und werde die gewünschten Fotos in einem neuen Thema bereitstellen.
> ...


Kann es sein, dass Du zwischen "ab Lager verfügbar" und "sofort lieferbar" nicht unterscheidest . Kann ansonsten nicht verstehen, wie Du Dir eine objektive Meinung bilden willst, nachdem Du beide Kartons ausgepackt hast. Aus meiner Sicht selbst gemachter Stress.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (21. Mai 2016)

Ich frage mich immer, ob nur wir Europäer so sind. Wie kommt man auf eine solche idee? Hauptsache ich mache aus Spaß anderen Leuten einen Haufen Stress und Arbeit für nix und wieder nix. Ein ganz toller Berater bist du, von solch QM Leuten wie dir kann Canyon ja nur profitieren


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> ...
> @Canyon_Support ich weiß nicht ob mein Thread etwas beeinflusst hat, trotzdem Danke...


Bestimmt. Hast ja dort unter Deinem ibc-Nick bestellt. Da haben die sicher alles stehen und liegen gelassen um hier zu gewinnen.

Keine Macht den Drogen!


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2016)

Immer wieder amüsant, solche Themen...der Nick spricht für sich.


----------



## noocelo (21. Mai 2016)

@Loosi was für ein bike ist denn das zweite?


----------



## baden_biker (22. Mai 2016)

noocelo schrieb:


> @Loosi was für ein bike ist denn das zweite?


Mein Tip geht auf Radon Black Sin 29 9.0 2x11 -reine Vermutung- aber ich bin auch mal gespannt, besonders auf die Fotos. Wir sehen ja in Kürze

Den Wettkampf um die schnellste Lieferung kann ich aber auch nicht verstehen. Meine Käufe sind langfristig geplant deshalb kommt es mir auf den einen oder anderen Tag nicht an wenn es mein Wunschrad ist.


----------



## baden_biker (22. Mai 2016)

Canyon_Support schrieb:


> Hallo @Heiko_Herbsleb
> 
> ist das Rad aktuell vor Kurzem bei dir angekommen? Hast du dich schon bei unserem Kundenservice diesbzgl. gemeldet?
> 
> ...


Die Lieferzeiten von Canyon sind ja laaaang, aber dass jetzt erst ein 26" Yellowstone ausgeliefert wurde


----------



## EatMoreBrains (22. Mai 2016)

Was soll diese beknackte Action?Mach mal diesen da....


----------



## baden_biker (24. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, das wettbewerber Bike ist heute morgen angekommen...Trotz des vermeintlichen Vorteils wg. der schnellen Übermittlung der Tracking-Nummer hat Canyon das Bike scheinbar heute erst verschickt. Es soll morgen ankommen, dann werde ich beide unter die Lupe nehmen. Fazit für dieses Thema:
> 
> Ab Lager verfügbar bedeutet: Das Bike ist wohl bei Canyon verfügbar, an der Hotline kann keiner sagen warum die geplante Lieferung so spät ist und es kann auch viel schneller gehen.
> Damit beende ich das Thema hiermit und werde die gewünschten Fotos in einem neuen Thema bereitstellen.
> ...


Sind jetzt beide Bikes da? Hast du dich schon für eins entschieden?


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, das wettbewerber Bike ist heute morgen angekommen...Trotz des vermeintlichen Vorteils wg. der schnellen Übermittlung der Tracking-Nummer hat Canyon das Bike scheinbar heute erst verschickt. Es soll morgen ankommen, dann werde ich beide unter die Lupe nehmen. Fazit für dieses Thema:
> 
> Ab Lager verfügbar bedeutet: Das Bike ist wohl bei Canyon verfügbar, an der Hotline kann keiner sagen warum die geplante Lieferung so spät ist und es kann auch viel schneller gehen.
> Damit beende ich das Thema hiermit und werde die gewünschten Fotos in einem neuen Thema bereitstellen.
> ...



Was ist da jetzt bei rausgekommen ? Wenn Du deswegen nen Thread eröffnest wäre es auch richtig das Endresultat aufzuzeigen


----------



## bastea82 (24. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht ob mein Thread etwas beeinflusst hat


Mit Sicherheit. Bei Canyon werden in Zukunft Köpfe rollen. Oder noch besser, du wirst als Unternehmensberater eingestellt 



rmaurer schrieb:


> Der Sinn des Rückgaberechtes besteht darin dass Kunden nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen müssen sondern notfalls das Rad, sollte es trotz intensiver Recherche + Beratung wirklich nicht passen, unbürokratisch zurücksenden können.
> 
> Die Rücksendequote ist ähnlich einer Versicherung im Rad eingepreist, d.h. JEDER zahlt dafür.
> 
> ...


Da kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (24. Mai 2016)

Doch: schade, dass es für so ein asoziales Verhalten keine Regressansprüche gibt.

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastea82 (24. Mai 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Doch: schade, dass es für so ein asoziales Verhalten keine Regressansprüche gibt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


Stimme ich zu, die Kosten trägt halt wiedereinmal die Allgemeinheit. Traurig.


----------



## noocelo (25. Mai 2016)

... ja, kommt! material bestellen, testen/vergleichen, auswählen und dann u. u. surück schicken is' grundsätzlich schon drin. dass es um x-k mat geht macht es bisschen spezial, is' aber auch abgedeckt durch das fernabgabegesetz und teil des deals den direktversender eingehen.

ob die geschichte sich tatsächlich so abgespielt hat, erfahren wir, wenn sich der TE mit fotos und anderen fakten wieder meldet.


----------



## delphi1507 (25. Mai 2016)

Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob man 3 Hosen bestellt um die größe abzuchecken oder ob man mit der klaren Absicht ein bike bestellt das man eigentlich gar nicht haben will! um einen anderen Versender Im forum (was wohl kaum funktioniert)unter druck zu setzen und es dann eh zurückschickt, auch wenn Canyon später liefert, die wette also quasi verloren hat!


----------



## bastea82 (25. Mai 2016)

Sehe ich auch so. Fernabsatzgesetz hin oder her, nur weil es möglich ist muss es nicht auch richtig sein.


----------



## noocelo (25. Mai 2016)

stimmt schon. mir wär' alleine der aufwand des aus-/einpackens und zurückschickens zu blöd.

evtl. behält er ja auch beide.  macht sich ja leider nach der ersten welle und leichtem gegenwind bisschen rar.


----------



## Deleted 77507 (25. Mai 2016)

Für alle noch einmal zur Info...



Loosi schrieb:


> Ab Lager verfügbar bedeutet: Das Bike ist wohl bei Canyon verfügbar, an der Hotline kann keiner sagen warum die geplante Lieferung so spät ist und es kann auch viel schneller gehen.
> *Damit beende ich das Thema hiermit* und werde die gewünschten Fotos in einem neuen Thema bereitstellen.



... evtl. sollte die Diskussion über Normen und Werte in unserer Gesellschaft weitergeführt werden, finde ich persönlich relativ spannend, werde aber keinen Beitrag mehr dazu leisten.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (25. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Für alle noch einmal zur Info...
> 
> 
> 
> ... evtl. sollte die Diskussion über Normen und Werte in unserer Gesellschaft weitergeführt werden, finde ich persönlich relativ spannend, werde aber keinen Beitrag mehr dazu leisten.


Evtl. berichtest Du trotzdem mal, wofür Du Dich dem "Thema" entsprechend, entschieden hast, nachdem Dir einige User wertvolle Tipps gegeben haben ?! Es mag in Deinem Kulturkreis vielleicht üblich sein, den Moralapostel in Sachen "Pünktlichkeit" zu spielen aber dann sollte man einen thread auch on-topic beenden können. Also nochmal: welches bike ist es geworden?


----------



## Deleted 77507 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mich für das Exceed entschieden, weil mir die andere Hose nicht gepasst hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich finde die Aktion von loosi geil, schließlich werden wir jeden tag von der Industrie verarscht. Er hat ja auch nichts falsches gemacht, wollte ein bike so schnell wie möglich habe und hat dann bestellt.

wie oft ist es schon passiert das Artikel angeblich vorhanden waren und man trotzdem 3 Wochen warten musste oder das ein Liefertermin mehrmals nach hinten verschoben wurde und das Geld schon längst auf dem Konto des Bike Herstellers lag.


----------



## baden_biker (25. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Damit beende ich das Thema hiermit und werde die gewünschten Fotos in einem neuen Thema bereitstellen



Was war jetzt das 2. Rad das nicht gepasst hat - oder gibt es noch ein neues Thema hierzu?


----------



## bastea82 (25. Mai 2016)

Loosi schrieb:


> Für alle noch einmal zur Info...
> 
> 
> 
> ... evtl. sollte die Diskussion über Normen und Werte in unserer Gesellschaft weitergeführt werden, finde ich persönlich relativ spannend, werde aber keinen Beitrag mehr dazu leisten.


Wundert mich auch nicht weiter, man könnte auch nur einen Beitrag leisten wenn man Werte oder Normen hätte


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Mai 2016)

Ich hab mal geliked, daß er es wenigstens geschafft hat, den Namen des bikes zu verraten aber ansonsten hat dieser thread ja so rein garnix leidenschaftliches in Bezug aufs biken. Loosi scheint echt Spaß zu haben und kann seine Freude gut vermitteln. ;#) Irgendwie auch wieder arm, wenn alles immer nur auf persönliche Gewinnmaximierung ausgerichtet ist und die Emotionen im Keller bleiben...


----------

